# Will Rosy Barbs eat my pygmeaus Corydoras?



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi All, I am in the process of setting up 50 gal NPT and I had plans of 5-6 Rosy barbs with a school of White Cloud Minnows. I was thinking I would prefer a large school of Pygmy Cories instead of pepper Cories. Would they be at risk once the barbs grew larger? Thank you!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't think I would chance it. Even if the rosy barbs can't actually eat the _C. pygmaeus_, they would likely terrify the tiny shy catfish. You might never see them. Mine are even afraid of Endler's livebearers.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Michael. The barbs are just a bit too nippy and the cories just a bit too shy. You might be able to pull it off with a school of the smaller, far less aggressive cherry barbs, though.


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

asukawashere said:


> I agree with Michael. The barbs are just a bit too nippy and the cories just a bit too shy. You might be able to pull it off with a school of the smaller, far less aggressive cherry barbs, though.


Well, after some thought I won't be getting any barbs  I like the idea of a large school of White Cloud Minnows along with schools of both Pygmy Cory and Oto Cats. As you can see from my signature I have a few of these and want to incorporate them into the 50 gal. The 20 gal will be going away.

Thank you both for confirming my fears on the Rosy Barbs


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The rosy barbs may very well start eating plants anyway.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Although you don't go for this combination and I agree that they probably will be scared at the beginning, I don't expect the barbs to do anything and if they try they will learn the hard way because their dorsal spine is a little venomous. So they're not likely to do it again and I expect them to show more and more once the barbs leave them alone. Still, perhaps not the best combination.


----------



## boet (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your input and helping me make my decision not to get the Rosy Barb  I now have (21) White Cloud Minnows and will be ordering (10) each the Oto Catfish and Pygmy Corydoras very soon.


----------

